#ubuntu-boot 2006-08-16
<xceptiona1>  I just installed ubuntu on a windows xp home computer, after the install it had me remove the cd and reboot...but it just boots back to windows home, it doesnt go to GRUB?
<caero> Anyone in here who might be able to help me?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-08-17
<gudi> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2006-08-20
<Terlmann> hello
<Terlmann> hello, why does grub,winxp and other boot screens display only in 16 colors. (your welcome to use advanced lingo)
#ubuntu-boot 2009-08-12
<hzhim> hi
<hzhim> is anyone on this channel
#ubuntu-boot 2009-08-15
<jetboy69> hi
<jetboy69> i have a new gateway LT3103u netbookl
<jetboy69> i have been trouble booting a live CD thumbdrive
<jetboy69> i have a BIOS compatability issue
<jetboy69> i called the BIOS mfge
<jetboy69> and i have the latest for mine
<jetboy69> but i am getting errors with it, and acpi issue as well
<jetboy69> i have selected f6 and selected acpi=off
<jetboy69> still failing
<jetboy69> does anyone have any suggestions
<jetboy69> for getting around this..? the boot statement modifying etc
#ubuntu-boot 2010-08-22
<ironfoot495> can you help me with a problem with booting my 2nd hhd
<ironfoot495> ?
<ironfoot495> no response ok!
<UbuntuNoob> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2020-08-16
<chief-monk> Hello
<chief-monk> Is this the correct channel to chat about booting up Ubuntu?
<chief-monk> hello
<chief-monk> hello
<chief-monk> anyone here?
<chief-monk> please let me know is this support for booting Ubuntu.
